# Zora of Termina vs Bluberry Bat



## Eifie (Feb 7, 2015)

[size=+2]*Zora of Termina vs Bluberry Bat*[/size]



Spoiler: Challenge Description



*Format:* 1v1 Single

*Style:* Set

*DQ Time:* 3 days

*Damage Cap:* 20%

*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Nope!

*Arena Description:* The Sin Wagon Bar and Casino

Now this, this is one swanky joint. Decorated in reds and golds, this establishment offers not only the finest in... rated X entertainment, but a casino and a bar with any sort of mix you could dream. But as with any bar, it is prone to its rowdier patronage. It's a small area, so better off not bringing larger pokemon, but big enough for a couple of plastered idiots to get into some shenanigans with a battle.

Upon being chosen each Pokémon is served gratuitous amounts of alcohol and set off on their way to have a go at each other.. if they can stay on their feet. The barkeep is about as apathetic to this, it seems, as to any other bar fight; and trust they're common.
Moves are selected completely random, similar to Metronome, from the Pokémon's available move pool. Any move may be used, included OHKO's, however should they hit they cannot break the damage cap and will deal an instant 20% tops.
Both Pokémon being lit off their asses will have an inflated ego and a boosted pain tolerance; essentially giving them both 150% HP and letting them go longer. They will also have their energy boosted, making it unlimited.
The bar is full of fancy, yet amusingly destructible objects, as well; and arena damage will become apparent. Apparently, the barkeep doesn't take into consideration supernatural powers. Hopefully soon he will.

Now, bar patrons will probably crowd around and chant a drunken "Fight!" chant; they may also throw things or get aggressive. Every action there is a 1% chance of a miffed patron trying to start a bar fight with one of the Pokémon, in which case they will lose their action that turn and take 5% untyped damage to knock the sucker out.
Bottles may also find themselves flying at either competitor, and each action there is also a 5% chance of an errant flying object hurling into the ring. Of course, aim is questionable, as is the actual contents of the bottles. There is a 15% chance of is containing more drink that will restore 10% HP to the Pokémon who catches it (Whether with their hand or their face), a 15% chance of it restoring 5% HP, and a 20% chance of it dealing 5% untyped damage. Finally, at a 50% chance it will miss outright.

And finally, in this state the competitors will be less than capable of holding a steady battle. Every action there is a 5% chance of either Pokémon falling victim to temporary negative effects. There is an equal chance of one of four actions happened:

*Falling asleep:* The Pokémon will completely nod out, lowering both its defences by 3 stages until awoken and waking up after either 3 actions or after being struck by an offensive move.

*Vomiting:* The Pokémon will empty its stomach.. all over their opponent's face. This will totally gross their opponent out, and lower their defences by 3 stages for 3 actions.

*Falling over:* The Pokémon will completely lose its balance and fall right on its arse, causing them to lose that action and be inflicted with mild confusion.

*Punchdrunk Swing:* The Pokémon will forgo its supernatural powers in favour of slugging their opponent in the face. This will deal 5% untyped damage at 70% accuracy.

*Additional Rules:* Smaller Pokemon only. But that shouldn't be too big of a worry.



*Zora of Termina's active squad*

 *Cyndra* the female Typhlosion <Blaze>
 *Sheila* the female Ninetales <Flash Fire>
 *Hera* the female Kirlia <Synchronize>
 *Anya* the female Zubat <Inner Focus>
 *Scarlet* the female Zorua <Illusion>
 *Jade* the female Yamask <Mummy>
 *Grace* the female Fennekin <Magician>
 *Q* the female Elgyem <Synchronize>
 *Marama* the female Inkay <Contrary>
 *Alexis* the female Doublade <No Guard> @ Dusk Stone


*Bluberry Bat's active squad*

 *Anastasia* the female Lucario <Inner Focus>
 *Vivian* the female Vaporeon <Water Absorb> @ Leftovers
 *Terra* the female Snivy <Contrary>
 *Malika* the female Larvesta <Flame Body> @ Exp. Share
 *Adrianne* the female Joltik <Compound Eyes>
 *Sören* the male Mienfoo <Inner Focus>
 *Zora* the female Zorua <Illusion> @ Lucky Egg
 *Skrelp* the female Skrelp <Adaptability> @ Black Sludge
 *Nyx* the female Eevee <Adaptability> @ Soothe Bell

I'm not 100% sure which Pokémon would be too large to battle, but the largest here seems to be Zora's Typhlosion, which is about as tall as an average person. I'll leave it to you two to pick appropriate choices.

*Command Order*
- Zora sends out and screams drunken insults
- Bluberry Bat sends out and trips over her Pokémon
- I produce a drunken disaster of words


----------



## Zora of Termina (Feb 7, 2015)

Fuckin'... fuck. Fuck! Let's do it, *Anya!* Yeah... let's do it. Do it. Do her. I'd do her. Hell yeah.

*What the fuck are you looking at ~ Fuck off cocksheath ~ That's my fine ass*


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Feb 7, 2015)

Do it... do it.... keel heem. Okay go- oh shit *Trip*


*Zora flies out of a Pokéball ~ Someone get this girl a Zombie... the drink not the brrrrRAINS kind ~ do it... keel her*


----------



## Eifie (Feb 7, 2015)

*Round One*​
*Team Zora*

*Anya* 
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 150%
*Status*: OH MY GOD I CAN'T SEE WHY IS IT SO DARK

*Team Other Zora*

*Zora* 
*Ability*: Illusion
*Health*: 150%
*Status*: OH MY GOD I CAN SEE MYSELF WHAT HAPPENED TO MY ILLUSION

------------------------------​
Leave it to Eifie to take her fight for superiority with Metallica Fanboy just a _little_ too far.

"MY POKÉMON ARE CUTER THAN YOURS!" she screams red-faced at him across the table, downing yet another glass of some liquid she doesn't know the name of.

"WELL I MAKE MORE MONEY THAN YOU!" retaliates Metallica Fanboy, smugly flashing an oh-so-sparkly bottlecap that he's mistaken for his elite referee's badge in his drunken stupor.

"OH YEAH? _OH YEAH_?! Well I'm gonna... I'm gonna... ref a battle! Right here! _Right now_!" Eifie stomps up to the bar, shoving unfortunate patrons to the side on her way to clear a space, and grabs two trainers by the backs of their shirts, one in each fist, in an impressive feat of alcohol-fuelled strength that she's never going to be able to replicate later. "You two! _Fight_!"

Zora of Termina and Bluberry Bat, hammered beyond recognition themselves, are all too happy to oblige.

Anya the Zubat pops out of her Poké Ball first and promptly crashes straight to the floor. Across from her stands Zorua the Zora, or... something... there are far too many Zs in this battle for anyone to remember, even if they were sober. That's how they comfort themselves, anyway.

Zora (the Pokémon) clumsily lurches over to Anya, honeyed words of persuasion at the ready. "Hey... heeeey... I like your..." she barks out a laugh. "_Package_..." She can tell that Anya's staring at her in rapture through her non-existent eyes, clearly bowled over by these superior flirting skills that Zora picked up from her namesake herself. "Give it to me... _Give it to me_!!!"

Unfortunately, Anya has no kind of package on her at the moment. In her frustration, Zora clocks her over the head with her own Lucky Egg, taking no heed of the item's delicacy, and proceeds to trip over the egg as she tries to back away. Anya chooses this moment to remember what these strange appendages on her sides are, and propels herself into the air and towards her opponent to give Zora a vengeful wing-slap.

This rejection of Zora's best moves sends her into an incoherent rage. Stumbling around the edge of the ring, she begins to regale anyone who will listen about her plans to KEEL THAT ZUBAT AND THEN FUCKING KICK HER ASS. Nobody really cares, which is enough to work her up even more because oh she is SO READY TO PUMMEL THAT- OH MY GOD WHAT THE FRIG IS HAPPENING?!?! Why is that Zubat trying to give her a love bite _now_ after that brutal rejection and what is that green stuff Anya's sucking out of her bloodstream IS SHE TRYING TO STEAL HER DRINK?!

That's clearly unacceptable, and since the referee's gone off to buy another drink, Zora takes this chance to lash out unmediated with the worst insult her highly-functioning brain can come up with. "Your mother... is... _dirt_!!!"

The jab at her dear mother is so out of line that Anya is left with no choice but to fly at Zora again, leeching yet more of her lifeforce into herself until the referee returns and, seeing how things may have gotten slightly out of hand without her supervision, raises her flags to end the round.

------------------------------​
*Team Zora*

*Anya* 
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 150%
*Status*: OH MY GOD DIE NOW; Taunted (2 more actions).
*Used*: Aerial Ace ~ Giga Drain ~ Giga Drain

*Team Other Zora*

*Zora* 
*Ability*: Illusion
*Health*: 130%
*Status*: OH MY GOD WHAT'S HAPPENING TO ME; _+2 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Covet ~ Nasty Plot ~ Taunt

*Arena Status*

 None yet.

*Damage and Energy*

Anya's Health: 150% - 6% (Covet) + 3% (Giga Drain) + 3% (Giga Drain) = 150%
Zora's Health: 150% - 7% (Aerial Ace) - 7% (Giga Drain) - 7% (Giga Drain) = 130% (capped)

*Notes*

 No angry bargoers or flying bottles yet.
 Covet had no item to steal.
 I'm rusty, so if something looks wrong, let me know!
 lol sorry about my writing I'll work on it
 Next round: whoever says whatever whenever, and then I "ref".


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Feb 8, 2015)

man this floor is... schticky.. bruuuh- oh right she said WHAT ABOUT YOUR MOTHER?!

*No Zora that was the wrong kind of package to mail! ~ Go eat her face! ~ ALSO STEAL BACK YOUR DRINK*


----------



## Zora of Termina (Feb 8, 2015)

I...I don't get it..... what about your mother

*No it's our drink. ~ ...My drink. ~ She maybe gets an eyedropper full.*


----------



## Eifie (Feb 8, 2015)

*Round Two*​
*Team Zora*

*Anya* 
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 150%
*Status*: OH MY GOD DIE NOW; Taunted (2 more actions).

*Team Other Zora*

*Zora* 
*Ability*: Illusion
*Health*: 130%
*Status*: OH MY GOD WHAT'S HAPPENING TO ME; _+2 Special Attack_.

------------------------------​
The referee sets out a bowl of something or other (the result of bellowing "GIVE ME THE STRONGEST ONE YOU HAVE" at the bemused barkeep) for each Pokémon before making some vague motion with her flags, and Zorua the Zora the Zorua the... thing immediately takes a protective stance over hers, bloodshot eyes tracking the apparent movement of some stain on the wall which she declares to be Anya.

Apparently this lull in the battle is not pleasing to those crowded around to observe. A drunken chant of "FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT!" quickly takes over the arena, and Anya finds herself the target of some veteran of Asber who's waited FAR TOO LONG for the day of reopening to be cheated out of a real battle now. The old geezer lobs a freaking CHAIR at her from halfway across the room. It kind of hurts, man. Angry as she still is about Zora's horrendous insult to her mother, there is NO WAY Anya is letting this slight to her pride go without payback, so she has no choice but to take a temporary break from the battle and barf her grossest stream of toxins all over said offender and whoever else happens to be in the vicinity in order to assert her dominance.

That FIGHT chant sure has a nice ring to it, though. Yeah, Zora's in favour of a good fight. She has no idea who she's rooting for, but it seems like a good time to join in with her VERY IMPRESSIVE HOWL OF DEATH or something. YEAH MAN. FIGHT. FIGHT. FIGHT man this hurts her throat. It hurts Anya's sensitive ears even more, though, and the Zubat falls to the ground as she frantically attempts to cover up her ear slits with her wings.

It's back to business for Anya now, though. Zora besmirched her mother with the VILEST INSULTS ON EARTH and now she is going to BARF MORE TOXINS ON HER NO WAIT. That's not nearly as bad as Zora deserves. Anya's going to EAT HER FACE. Well... her mouth isn't really big enough for that, so she settles for throwing herself at Zora and flailing wildly, pummelling every inch of Zora that she can reach. Unfortunately, in her inebriated state she kind of manages to pummel herself in the process... somehow. Maybe she should be more careful in avenging her mother. Yeah, that's right. She nearly DIED just now, after all. Totally. Better stop that from happening again. So Anya backs off a bit and braces herself for the next onslaught as best she can despite all the wooziness.

But Zora doesn't have any direct assaults in mind just yet. Now that she's made a display of her power by insulting Anya's mother, the Zubat is SURE to fall for her if she tries putting on the moves again now. I mean, that's just like... logic and shit, right? Brushing herself off, the Zorua stumbles toward her opponent with even BETTER words of honeyed persuasion at the ready this time. "Heeey... hey baby... so about that package..."

Despite her lack of actual eyes, Anya somehow manages to stare back in disbelief.

------------------------------​
*Team Zora*

*Anya* 
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 133%
*Status*: OH MY GOD DID SHE SERIOUSLY JUST
*Used*: FIGHT ~ Struggle ~ Endure (failed)

*Team Other Zora*

*Zora* 
*Ability*: Illusion
*Health*: 125%
*Status*: OH MY GOD HURRY UP AND THROW YOURSELF AT ME; _+2 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Detect (failed) ~ Uproar ~ Attract (failed)

*Arena Status*

 There's like a broken chair lying in the middle of the battle ring or something idk.
 Nobody can sleep for another action.

*Damage and Energy*

Anya's Health: 150% - 5% (FIGHT) - 11% (Uproar) - 1% (Struggle) = 133%
Zora's Health: 130% - 5% (Struggle) = 125%

*Notes*

 Anya lost her action and took 5% damage to fight off some rowdy bargoer action 1.
 As a result, Detect failed because it had nothing to block.
 Anya rolled Toxic action 2, but since she was Taunted, she used Struggle instead.
 Endure had nothing to Endure and, well, wouldn't have done anything anyway.
 Attract failed since Zora and Anya are the same gender.
 For future reference, do FIGHTs and getting hit by flying bottles ignore the damage cap?
 Next round: post non-commands, get non-reffing.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Feb 8, 2015)

But... wait.. you can't tap that right? No... maybe... yes? ye...no? yes. no. fuck. Yeah. We should fuck. You wanna fuck?

*Continue to not fuck that. ~ Or.... wait. Should you fuck that or not. ~ I'm confused.*

((We've always left it up to the ref in question, but for future battles like this we should probably specify. I'd say have it count toward the cap, but maybe wait for Sable's input.))


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Feb 8, 2015)

HELL YE TAP THAT- wait no don't tap that- WAIT NO SHE'S HOT- wait aren't you two sisters- fuck it let's FUCK

*No totally go fuck that! ~ Or... no maybe you shouldn't ~ I'm also confused*

((Actually I would say considering their rare appearance and sort of extra-ordinary nature they would bypass the cap. That, of course, is just me.. feel free to make a ref judgement on that, or yell at us to bicker until we agree on one or the other, we promise to remember to specify next time woops))


----------



## Eifie (Feb 9, 2015)

Since the damage cap is so low anyway, I'll make them ignore the damage cap. (Reffing will probably not be up until Tuesday because I have a midterm + long day in general tomorrow!)


----------



## Eifie (Feb 11, 2015)

*Round Three*​
*Team Zora*

*Anya* 
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 133%
*Status*: OH MY GOD DID SHE SERIOUSLY JUST

*Team Other Zora*

*Zora*  @Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Illusion
*Health*: 125%
*Status*: OH MY GOD HURRY UP AND THROW YOURSELF AT ME; _+2 Special Attack_.

------------------------------​
Mistaking Anya's disbelief for complete and utter rapture, Zora decides that it's time to move on to phase two: sexytimes... with HANDCUFFS. It sounds like a good idea at the time. Brilliant, even. The Zorua blearily glances around the ring until her eyes alight on a houseplant that is, for some reason, sitting among the bystanders, watching the battle intently.

Well, it turns out there's a good reason for that. Some trainer's unfortunate Chikorita yelps in protest as Zora attempts to rip the leaf from its head. As Zora slurs something meant to be an apology to this strange living houseplant, Anya manages to stabilize herself in the air long enough to whip up a small gust of wind with her wings, enough to pick up Zora and the hapless Chikorita and carry them a short ways into the watching crowd. Chaos ensues among the drunken observers fighting to get out of the way, and the Chikorita takes advantage of this chance to escape from its tormentor, but by this time Zora's no longer interested in the handcuffs plan. It's been a good few seconds, after all. And she can deal out the punishment without improvised handcuffs. Surrounding herself with the purple glow of Dark-type energy, the Zorua concentrates for a moment — an impressive feat — before literally throwing herself at her opponent, pummeling every inch of her that she can reach with energy-enshrouded paws.

Anya falls out of the air for about the twentieth time or so. It'd be kind of embarrassing, if she thought she was going to remember this tomorrow. Instead, it's merely a WOW, FUCKING... FUCK on the humiliation scale. Yeah. Fuck her up. She'll do that. (Pretty original idea, if she does say so herself.) Flap her wings and all that. It's all she remembers how to do right now, anyway. One flap. Two flap. Three flap IS SHE DONE YET?! Finally she manages to stir up yet another freaking gust of wind. It's monumental, it really is. The wind slices into Zora's fur this time instead of picking her up, and the Zorua yelps in pain and shock before retaliating by LOBBING HER FREAKING LUCKY EGG AT HER. OH MY GOD IT'S GONNA BREAK WHAT IF IT GETS GROSS YOLK ALL OVER HER WINGS?! THAT'LL TAKE DAYS TO CLEAN UP oh crap. The egg hits Anya with far more force than she could have anticipated, and you know, she was tired of trying to stay aloft anyway. She's gonna have to do wing exercises or something. As the Zubat flexes a wing, she manages to startle herself as a thin coat of steel ZINGS over it... or something. She can ponder the sound later, but right now she has the perfect target to test her new strength on. With a few more laborious flaps, she propels herself forward, her reinforced steel wings ramming into her foe. THAT'S FOR GETTING EGG YOLK ON MY WINGS, JERK!

Anya is oblivious to the fact that the thrown Lucky Egg never shattered and her wings are perfectly clean, but she does notice that some of the steel remains on her wings after the impact. At least it'll be easier to stay up now.

------------------------------​
*Team Zora*

*Anya* 
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 120%
*Status*: OH MY GOD MY POOR WINGS; _+1 Defense_.
*Used*: Gust ~ Air Cutter ~ Steel Wing

*Team Other Zora*

*Zora*  @Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Illusion
*Health*: 106%
*Status*: OH MY GOD MY POOR EGG; _+2 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Grass Knot (failed) ~ Punishment ~ Fling

*Arena Status*

 There's like a broken chair lying in the middle of the battle ring or something idk.
 There's also like an intact Lucky Egg chilling around on the floor.

*Damage and Energy*

Anya's Health: 133% - 7% (Punishment) - 6% (Fling) = 120%
Zora's Health: 125% - 5% (Gust) - 7% (Air Cutter) - 7% (Steel Wing) = 106%

*Notes*

 Fling was a critical hit.
 Grass Knot failed since there was no grass to knot (maybe there could have been an actual houseplant or something, but it only would have done 1% anyway and this was more fun, so.)
 Steel Wing raised defense.
 I guess I'm going to be kind of slow reffing during the week. :c Sorry! Anyway, post commands and stuff.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Feb 12, 2015)

...Bruh. Why do they call it fucking, anyway?

*It's such a weird word. ~ I don't understand. ~ How does that translate to the act of porking? ...In fact why do they call it porking?*


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Feb 13, 2015)

... Bruh... good question... wait wasn't it like an acronym.. like... Fucking.. under consent of... uh... kegels... yeeeeah... wait can you use an acronym in its own acronym... I'm confused...

*Porking? That's like... delicious ~ Oh wait that's not what you meant ~ Shit I'm still hungry now*


----------



## Eifie (Feb 14, 2015)

*Round Four*​
*Team Zora*

*Anya* 
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 120%
*Status*: OH MY GOD MY POOR WINGS; _+1 Defense_.

*Team Other Zora*

*Zora*  @Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Illusion
*Health*: 106%
*Status*: OH MY GOD MY POOR EGG; _+2 Special Attack_.

------------------------------​
OH MY GOD NO MY POOR EGG COME BACK. This is horrible. Zora didn't MEAN to throw her precious trinket, it just... happened... you know? It's all Anya's fault for being such EGG BAIT. YEAH. The egg is safe and uncracked on the floor of the ring, but damn, Zora's mad anyway. She doesn't even really have an attack in mind, so she settles for simply flinging herself at Anya and beating on her with blow after blow from her SUPER BUFF FRONT PAWS. BAM. POW. ZING. YEAH. A finishing kick from both back legs at once, and Zora's suddenly feeling much better about her poor, hapless egg. It was a tragic loss, but she's avenged its memory as best she could. (The pristine Lucky Egg lies impassively on the ground, waiting for its owner to notice it.)

Meanwhile, _egged_ on by the cheering crowd, Anya's worked herself up into a 100% coherent rant about... well, nobody knows, since they're far from 100% coherent themselves, after all. That's how it works. Her rant is, in fact, so coherent that her pitch nearly goes beyond the range of Zora's hearing as she belts out the cry dreaded by all trainers traveling through caves without wanting to waste a Repel. It has a similar effect on Zora, who cowers momentarily in horror at the sound that brings back so many horrible memories of her travels through Asber. The Zubat's screeching infuriates her so much, in fact, that she throws back her head and responds with a freaking JET OF BURNING-HOT FIRE OH MY GOD SHE'S GOING TO BE ROASTED. OH MY GOD OH MY GOD. Anya's wail abruptly cuts off as she begins fluttering in a desperate spiral through the air in her panic, but when the burst of flame actually reaches her, it's kind of underwhelming. Man, what a misleading attack. Her wings are charred slightly more than she would like her non-edible self to be, however. A nice breeze would be a good idea to cool off a bit. Anya begins furiously flapping her wings, generating a near-invisible wind that creeps toward the opposing Zorua, washing over her and... doing absolutely nothing. It... it was still a good idea though. Seriously.

Unruffled by that pathetic display, Zora glares across at her opponent, a dark red aura emanating from her body and her already bloodshot eyes glowing even redder to match. The field of dark energy grows larger in size until the Zorua abruptly tosses her head, unleashing it all in a curtain of black force that plunges Anya into complete darkness. Zora can dimly see a vague outline of Anya wrestling with the murky blackness, flailing her wings wildly until she manages to break free, zooming straight for Zora and yet again sinking her fangs into her ELEGANT RUFF. RUDE. As before, a green shimmering substance appears to flow out of Zora into the Zubat's body, leaving Anya looking slightly healthier than before.

------------------------------​
*Team Zora*

*Anya* 
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 102%
*Status*: Somehow shaken by her encounter with the night despite being nocturnal. _+1 Defense_.
*Used*: Uproar ~ Defog ~ Mega Drain

*Team Other Zora*

*Zora*  @Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Illusion
*Health*: 93%
*Status*: OH MY GOD STOP THIS VOODOO MAGIC; _+2 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Frustration ~ Incinerate ~ Night Daze

*Arena Status*

 There's like a broken chair lying in the middle of the battle ring or something idk.
 There's also like an intact Lucky Egg chilling around on the floor.
 Nobody can sleep for another action.

*Damage and Energy*

Anya's Health: 120% - 7% (Frustration) - 8% (Incinerate) - 12% (Night Daze) + 2% (Mega Drain) = 102% (capped)
Zora's Health: 106% - 9% (Uproar) - 4% (Mega Drain) = 93%

*Notes*

 Zora's Frustration was a power 8/10.
 Post commands, etc.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Feb 14, 2015)

...Dude. How are you shaken by the night if you're... a bat... 

*Bruh what the fuck. ~ That makes like no sense ~ Bats make no sense.*


----------



## Eifie (Feb 16, 2015)

Oh dear, Bluberry Bat seems to have nodded off. Any volunteers to slap her in the face a few times? This match surely cannot continue without her crucial input!


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Feb 17, 2015)

*Snrrrrk *huh what OH YEAH... dude who turned out the lights... OH MY GODS I'M BLIND. BLIND LIKE A BAT. how fitting... wait... BUT BATS HAVE FANTASTIC EYESIGHT

*BATS REALLY DON'T MAKE SENSE ~ IT'S LIKE DIVIDING BIRD BY ZERO ~ NO ZORA DON'T DIVIDE HER BY ZERO*


----------



## Eifie (Feb 17, 2015)

*Round Five*​
*Team Zora*

*Anya* 
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 102%
*Status*: Somehow shaken by her encounter with the night despite being nocturnal. _+1 Defense_.

*Team Other Zora*

*Zora*  @Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Illusion
*Health*: 93%
*Status*: OH MY GOD STOP THIS VOODOO MAGIC; _+2 Special Attack_.

------------------------------​
A few sips from the newest bowl Eifie's placed in front of her and Zora's feeling newly pumped. Concentrating on a point on the wall to keep her balance, she leaps forward, covering ground as fast as her little paws will take her and attempting to run in a straight line across the ring and back. The straight line part doesn't really work out, and granted, she trips over her own feet and goes sprawling a few times, but somehow the dash still leaves her muscles feeling looser and springier, ready to stagger across the battlefield AT TOP SPEED.

When she's regained her footing, Zora looks up at her opponent again and is horrified to discover that Anya seems to have grown a pair of giant, glaring red eyes. The eyes, about twice as large as the Zubat's ears, bug out from Anya's head in an extremely disturbing and sinister way, tracking every tiny movement Zora makes with beady black pupils. Overtaken by an urge to run, Zora glances from left to right in panic, the fur on the back of her neck prickling, but though Anya doesn't touch her, the Zorua feels like she's locked into place from fear. She instead surrounds herself with a dark purple aura and crouches down, lying in wait for her opponent to make another move.

The eyes finally disappear, to Zora's great relief, and she braces herself to unleash the energy gathering around her, if Anya would only make a move that she could steal. Her hopes are disappointed, however, as Anya begins to flap her wings vigorously, small flames crackling in the dry air current forming in front of her. Anya flaps her wings faster and faster until the air in front of her bursts into flame, tendrils of smoke rising off it as the heat wave bears down upon Zora. The faint glow of purple energy fades abruptly as the scent of singed fur fills the air, causing the onlookers to back away in disgust. Zora yelps in pain and, lost for any better method of relief, begins chasing her tail around and around, frantically blowing at a puff of flame that's made its home there in attempts to put it out. It takes her a little while to notice once the fire's finally burnt itself out and plop herself down hard on her haunches, breathing heavily.

Thankfully, all her joints still seem to be in working order. Drawing upon as much energy as she can from the environment around her, Zora pulls herself together long enough to look up at Anya and unleash a brilliant beam of white light from her mouth, imbued with the frenzied energy of the watching crowd, which strikes Anya straight on and sends her sprawling, yet again, to the floor. This time, however, is different; Anya has noticeably more trouble getting her muscles to respond as she labours to pull herself off the floor. The Zubat's muscles twitch and spasm every so often as she drags herself toward Zora, but eventually she manages to lift off for just a short time and barrel into Zora at full speed, bouncing off her and crying out in pain as she crashes back into the floor. The impact knocks Zora back as well, though much further, and both Pokémon nurse their wounds, panting, as the referee signals for the end of the round.

------------------------------​
*Team Zora*

*Anya* 
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 94%
*Status*: Struggling to regain control of her wings. Severely paralyzed (24% chance of full paralysis). _+1 Defense_.
*Used*: Mean Look ~ Heat Wave ~ Take Down

*Team Other Zora*

*Zora*  @Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Illusion
*Health*: 75%
*Status*: Smelling strongly of singed fur. _+2 Special Attack, +2 Speed_.
*Used*: Agility ~ Snatch (failed) ~ Secret Power

*Arena Status*

 There's like a broken chair lying in the middle of the battle ring or something idk.
 There's also like an intact Lucky Egg chilling around on the floor.

*Damage and Energy*

Anya's Health: 102% - 6% (Secret Power) - 2% (Take Down) = 94%
Zora's Health: 93% - 9% (Heat Wave) - 9% (Take Down) = 75%

*Notes*

 Zora can't be recalled for another 3 actions. This is, of course, game-breaking.
 Secret Power paralyzed Anya.
 I'm really good... okay no, actually I randomized attacks and started writing up this reffing I think before Zora even posted.
 Post commands, etc.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh. Okay... that happened... 
...
..........
...Heeeeeeeere's... a list of thiiiiiiings..... that Sable likes to suck~~~~~

*Dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick ~ dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick ~ dick dick dick dick dick balls*


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Feb 17, 2015)

whoa.. what smells like... hot dog... not like.. hot dog the food but... oh.. you know...

*I'm hungry ~ Hungry for hot dogs ~ Hey wait what's she singing over there?*


----------



## Eifie (Feb 17, 2015)

*Round Six*​
*Team Zora*

*Anya* 
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 94%
*Status*: Struggling to regain control of her wings. Severely paralyzed (24% chance of full paralysis). _+1 Defense_.

*Team Other Zora*

*Zora*  @Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Illusion
*Health*: 75%
*Status*: Smelling strongly of singed fur. _+2 Special Attack, +2 Speed_.

------------------------------​
It's been, like, four whole rounds, and by now Zora's completely replenished her pool of cutting insults. She's got the perfect one in wait for Anya now, but the delivery has to be precise. Zora takes a few tottering steps toward the still-grounded Anya, lifts her chin, makes eye contact, and unleashes her ultimate torrent of verbal battery. "Your father... is also dirt!!!" _ZING_. Bullseye. Checkmate. Sunk her battleship, man.

Anya, Zora sees, is so incensed, she... hardly moves at all. A twitch here, a hint of a wing flap there, and... nope. It doesn't look like Anya's going to be moving any time soon. And Zora had thought for DAYS before this battle to come up with that insult. She deserves _some_ sort of response! It's enough to make her cry, it really is. Tears spring to her eyes on command, and, with a loud sniff to draw Anya's attention, Zora lets the waterworks flow. "YOU JERK! WHY WON'T YOU ANSWER MEEEEEEE? WAAAAAAH!"

Anya would blink bemusedly if she had eyes, but as it turns out she isn't subject to that luxury. Normally that insult about her dear old daddy would really sting, but this Zorua's moods seem to change about as often as the colour of a Kecleon's skin, and now she's just kind of confused. Poor thing must have a pretty sad home life. Anya softens a little. Maybe she'll sing her a little song to cheer her up.

_BECAUSE YOU KNOW

I'M ALL ABOUT THAT BASS, 'BOUT THAT BASS, NO TREBLE,

I'M ALL ABOUT THAT BASS, 'BOUT THAT BASS, NO TREBLE,

I'M ALL ABOUT THAT BASS, 'BOUT THAT BASS, NO TREBLE,

I'M ALL ABOUT THAT BASS BASS BASS BASS_

OH MY GOD that song is so irritating it makes Zora want to cry even harder, but she does her best to ignore her stinging ears and indeed, everything else around her as she lurches about in clumsy circles, making use of her now-waning burst of agility from earlier to improvise some sort of warrior-like dance to Anya's far-from-dulcet tones. She's just about done when the sound of shattering glass breaks her concentration, and she turns around to see a glass bottle lying broken on the floor in front of Anya, who seems to have spontaneously nodded off to sleep. That's pretty rude, is what that is. Hmph.

------------------------------​
*Team Zora*

*Anya* 
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 94%
*Status*: Snoring peacefully. Severely paralyzed (22% chance of full paralysis). Asleep (2 more actions). _+1 Defense, -1 Special Defense_.
*Used*: [paralyzed] ~ Round ~ [asleep]

*Team Other Zora*

*Zora*  @Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Illusion
*Health*: 69%
*Status*: Feeling distinctly unappeciated. _+2 Attack, +2 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Taunt ~ Fake Tears ~ Swords Dance

*Arena Status*

 There's like a broken chair lying in the middle of the battle ring or something idk.
 There's also like an intact Lucky Egg chilling around on the floor.
 A shattered glass bottle lies somewhere near where Anya's sleeping.

*Damage and Energy*

Anya's Health: 94%
Zora's Health: 75% - 6% (Round) = 69%

*Notes*

 Anya was fully paralyzed on the first action.
 Zora's duplicitous emotion-based moves have lost effectiveness by now given her constant mood changes toward Anya, so Taunt only lasted two actions and Fake Tears only reduced Special Defense by one stage.
 Somebody threw a bottle at Anya during the third action, but missed.
 However, Anya decided it was a good time to fall asleep. She will wake up after two more actions or when hit by an offensive move.
 Zora's Speed boost from Agility wore off at the end of the round.
 Post commands, etc.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Feb 17, 2015)

...Bruh. I didn't... know you s-spoke dubstep. Is it time already to have tea with the horrorterrors

*They're great... con.... conversation... yeah ~ If a little.... tentacle-y.... bruh. ~ I'd totally fuck that.*


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Feb 19, 2015)

whooooa... THIS IS MY JAM.... wait.... no it isn't...

*Teach me to speak horrorterror ~ I wanna have tea with them too ~ even if I've seen enough anime to know where this is going*


----------



## Eifie (Feb 19, 2015)

*Round Seven*​
*Team Zora*

*Anya* 
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 94%
*Status*: Snoring peacefully. Severely paralyzed (22% chance of full paralysis). Asleep (2 more actions). _+1 Defense, -1 Special Defense_.

*Team Other Zora*

*Zora*  @Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Illusion
*Health*: 69%
*Status*: Feeling distinctly unappeciated. _+2 Attack, +2 Special Attack_.

------------------------------​
Zora is so not cool with her opponent dozing off during her RIVETING PERFORMANCE. If that's how Anya's going to be, it's time for a SING-OFF.

... But really, she can't think of anything to sing, and she doesn't want to look as much as fool as Anya anyway, so she settles for wailing at the top of her lungs. Damn, her voice is so much stronger than Anya's. The bystanders rush to plug their ears against the piercing wail with their fingers, beer bottle corks, anything they can find, and Anya jolts straight awake to attempt the same. Zora smirks as the Zubat flutters around in panic. She knew Anya couldn't ignore her for too long.

However, Anya's erratic flapping soon turns into a concentrated dive as she tucks her wings in to streamline her form and comes charging toward Zora at maximum velocity. Another bottle comes flying into the ring, missing them by a mile and shattering harmlessly on the floor as Anya begins to glow with dark orange Flying-type energy before careening straight into her target, sending both of them sprawling from the impact. What with the force of the collision and the ridiculous amount of alcohol they've both consumed by now, it takes what seems like at least a few minutes for both Pokémon to pull themselves upright; in fact, some of the watchers get bored enough to wander off in search of other... entertainment.

Blearily glancing at her surroundings while she nurses her many wounds, Zora decides now is a good time to make her exit before she hurts herself any further. Sinking down into the earth seems like a great way to do it. It just makes so much _sense_. So the Zorua begins ineffectually scrabbling at the linoleum floor, chipping a couple of perfectly-manicured nails in the process of getting absolutely nowhere. Anya just laughs wearily at her before whipping up a burst of wind with her wings and launching it forward to slash Zora across the face. Ow. Owwwww. Can't a Zorua catch a break, here?

Out of other options, Zora takes a deep breath and musters up whatever energy is left inside of her to summon up a ring of pink, shimmering orbs alight with Fairy-type energy, that rotate around her head as she charges them up until she sends them flying toward Anya with a tired twitch of her head. The orbs strike Anya one after another, buffeting her backward. Anya doesn't seem too impressed, though, and with a flick of her wings sets off in a few quick circles around Zora's head, her shape melting into a blur as the Zorua watches. Suddenly, she's surrounded by a horde of Anyas, each struggling to maintain its place in the air as it jerks erratically from side to side. Man, Zora must be really out of it. Maybe she should stop accepting all those drinks Eifie's been offering her.

... Nah.

------------------------------​
*Team Zora*

*Anya* 
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 70%
*Status*: Chillin' with her new drinking buddies. Has 4 clones. Severely paralyzed (19% chance of full paralysis). _+1 Defense, -1 Special Defense_.
*Used*: Brave Bird ~ Air Slash ~ Double Team

*Team Other Zora*

*Zora*  @Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Illusion
*Health*: 49%
*Status*: Feeling kind of lonely without her own group of friends. _+2 Attack, +2 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Uproar ~ Dig (failed) ~ Hidden Power (Fairy)

*Arena Status*

 There's like a broken chair lying in the middle of the battle ring or something idk.
 There's also like an intact Lucky Egg chilling around on the floor.
 Two shattered glass bottles lie on the ground.

*Damage and Energy*

Anya's Health: 94% - 12% (Uproar) - 5% (Brave Bird) - 7% (Hidden Power) = 70%
Zora's Health: 69% - 15% (Brave Bird) - 9% (Air Slash) = 49% (capped)

*Notes*

 Uproar woke Anya up immediately.
 Somebody threw a bottle at Anya in the first action again, and it missed again.
 Zora's Hidden Power was randomized as Fairy-type, and will remain so for the rest of the match.
 Post commands, etc.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 21, 2015)

Yeah... yeah... FIGHT... wh... hey, man, like, where did your trainers go...? I can't let you fight without them around, that'd be like, animal abuse, man...


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Feb 21, 2015)

*Gets thrown back inside* WHAT DO YOU MEAN "PUBLIC INTOXICATION" I AM NOT INTOXICATED I'M NOT DEAD AM I?! GODS. I JUST WANTED ICE CREAM... oh yeah a battle.

*The ref is all like ~ WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN WE ALL NEED TO POST ATTACKS ~ I had a craving for pistachio get off my fucking back!*


----------



## Zora of Termina (Feb 22, 2015)

*snork* whahappen

*did i fall asleep ~ where am i ~ what year is it*


----------



## Eifie (Feb 22, 2015)

*Round Eight*​
*Team Zora*

*Anya* 
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 70%
*Status*: Chillin' with her new drinking buddies. Has 4 clones. Severely paralyzed (19% chance of full paralysis). _+1 Defense, -1 Special Defense_.

*Team Other Zora*

*Zora*  @Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Illusion
*Health*: 49%
*Status*: Feeling kind of lonely without her own group of friends. _+2 Attack, +2 Special Attack_.

------------------------------​
MAN that Firewhisky burned. Really set Zora's throat on fire. She should probably get rid of that before she like, dies, or like, spontaneously combusts, or something. Grinning over at the five Anyas flapping about before her, Zora turns on the leftmost one and gives an almighty belch. The traces of Firewhisky scorch her insides even more coming back up, setting the air in front of her muzzle ablaze in a small ball of flame that goes rocketing toward her chosen Anya... and unfortunately, continues straight through it, the illusion vanishing in an instant. Bargoers fall out of the fireball's path until it collides with the wall, leaving behind a large, oozing scorch mark that Eifie hurriedly covers up with a crooked portrait of a Furret in a meadow holding a bright pink flower, that she carries in her bag for just this sort of occasion. The bartender will never notice.

As this elaborate cover-up ensues, Anya's not feeling any more creative than normal, so she beckons her clones with a wing (and they immediately mirror the movement, gesturing at absolutely no one, to Anya's amusement) and they close in on Zora, once again latching their fangs into whatever part of her body they can reach and leeching shimmering green threads of energy (or illusions of such) from Zora into themselves. Though this time they bite down with less force, Zora still hisses and bears the impact with a grimace of pain. Anya and her posse back away again and Zora focuses this time on the Zubat second from the right. Taking a hesitant step forward, she locks eyes with her chosen target, draws in a deep breath, and lets down the walls to her soul with a heartfelt confession:

"You know... I think I might have, like... a drinking problem..."

The vulnerable look in Zora's wide eyes as she exposes this long-buried secret is just too much for the Zubat it's directed at, and she bursts into laughter, quite literally, bits of the illusion whirling around the ring like confetti before finally disappearing as Anya and her remaining clones shake with mirth. Normally, perhaps, Anya might feel a bit of sympathy toward her opponent's plight, but her emotions have been fucked with enough and she knows the Zorua's as duplicitous as it gets. She decides to just ignore Zora for now, and flaps over to the referee. "HEY!" Anya gets right up in Eifie's face. "HEEEEY! GET ME MORE OF THAT FIREWHISKY, STAT!" Eifie, who harbours a secret fear of obnoxious ever-present bats, is quick to oblige. Two entire bottles and a sacrifice of two clones later, Anya's feeling all pumped up like nothing can stop her, you know... as long as she can like... properly move in a straight line, and like, stuff. Trifles.

Meanwhile, Zora's been trying to talk in her sleep, but like, she's not asleep, she's awake, so she's really just... talking. Yammering on about something or other. Anya doesn't really care, she's just feeling so full of PEP and VIGOUR, so she just launches herself into the Zorua, absolutely no creativity involved, and slaps her for a while with her wings.

------------------------------​
*Team Zora*

*Anya* 
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 71%
*Status*: BRING IT ON YO; Moderately paralyzed (16% chance of full paralysis). _+1 Attack, +2 Defense, -1 Speed_.
*Used*: Leech Life ~ Curse ~ Return

*Team Other Zora*

*Zora*  @Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Illusion
*Health*: 35%
*Status*: Blahzzzz zzz blah blah blah. _+2 Attack, +2 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Incinerate (hit clone) ~ Confide ("hit clone") ~ Sleep Talk (failed)

*Arena Status*

 There's like a broken chair lying in the middle of the battle ring or something idk.
 There's also like an intact Lucky Egg chilling around on the floor.
 Two shattered glass bottles lie on the ground.

*Damage and Energy*

Anya's Health: 70% + 1% (Leech Life) = 71%
Zora's Health: 49% - 3% (Leech Life) - 11% (Return) = 35%

*Notes*

 Okay so I realized that what with being paralyzed and all, Anya shouldn't have been able to make 4 whole clones (more like just one), but it wouldn't have really affected anything this round anyway because Confide wouldn't have worked due to Zora's already copious use of contradicting emotion-based moves. Let's just say Anya's clones have magically disappeared now. (I wrote them in as being sacrificed for the Curse.)
 Anya continues to be pretty lucky with her paralysis rolls.
 Anya's Special Defense drop from Fake Tears faded after the second action.
 Anya's Return was a base power 100 because MAN WAS SHE SO READY MAN
 Post commands, etc.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Feb 25, 2015)

...shit man, what just happened

*I can't even remember anymore ~ ...looks at sable ~ Hey is that a mirror in your pants 'cause I can see myself... in... your pants*


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Feb 25, 2015)

Oh. My gods. Zora you are...* Sniffle* So brave.. we had no idea.. we're here for you man.. we're gonna kick this thing.... wait...... what thing...... what were we talking about?... shit man, I need more drink, yo Zor let's get more drink!

*Something that's tangier than whiskey and hits you harder than scotch ~ .... Hey, wait... ~ What pants?*


----------



## Eifie (Feb 26, 2015)

*Round Nine*​
*Team Zora*

*Anya* 
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 71%
*Status*: BRING IT ON YO; Moderately paralyzed (16% chance of full paralysis). _+1 Attack, +2 Defense, -1 Speed_.

*Team Other Zora*

*Zora*  @Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Illusion
*Health*: 35%
*Status*: Blahzzzz zzz blah blah blah. _+2 Attack, +2 Special Attack_.

------------------------------​
UGH HOW IS THIS STUPID DRUNK BAT WHOOPING ZORA'S ASS?! I mean, Zora holds her alcohol so well, man, clearly she should have the upper hand here! This is INCONCEIVABLE! Perhaps it's time for this fox to try some new tricks. Cocking her head to one side, the Zorua struggles to remember the last thing Anya did that brought her so much success. Since, of course, her alcohol tolerance is superior, it comes to her quickly. Eifie's only been staring at her watch for a small while. Tottering towards her foe, Zora does her best to imitate Anya's mindless battery of wing slaps with her paws. It's really kind of underwhelming; Zora just can't get into it. Anya hardly seems fazed by Zora's thoroughly unenthused assault, for some reason. In fact, not only does she _not_ scream in pain, she reacts by blasting Zora with a glimmering ball of white light that sends Zora rolling away instead.

Well, that was just TOTALLY EMBARRASSING. Zora would much rather do things her way: mindless pummelling... CHARGED WITH DARK ENERGY. YEAH. Surrounding herself with a deep purple aura, Zora springs back toward her opponent and proceeds to do just that. She clamps her teeth around Anya's wing, maintaining her grip as Anya struggles to fly away for as long as she can until finally lets go. The gashes left on Anya's wing seem to throb with dark energy. Now that's more like it.

Unfortunately, the damage to Anya's wings doesn't stop her from flapping them at high speed once she's released, whipping up a few sharp blades of wind that she propels in Zora's direction. The cold air slices harshly through Zora's fur, sending a violent shiver down her spine and buffeting her backwards, but worse than that, it MESSES UP HER BEAUTIFULLY-GROOMED FUR THAT SHE'D WORKED SO HARD ON THIS MORNING. (To the audience, Zora has been nearly unrecognizable under messy tufts of fur sticking out in this direction and that for most of the battle, but apparently Zora's been lacking a mirror.) And that, that is unforgivable. Shaking with rage, Zora finds herself hurtling through the air toward her opponent before she can even think about what she's doing, throwing them both into the wall opposite to crumple on the floor together in a heap. Anya hardly even struggles, her muscles convulsing beyond her control. With a groan, the Furret painting on the wall tilts even more dangerously to one side before falling clear off the wall on top of them. Ouch.

------------------------------​
*Team Zora*

*Anya* 
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 56%
*Status*: Struggling to regain control of her limbs. Moderately paralyzed (14% chance of full paralysis). _+1 Attack, +2 Defense, -1 Speed_.
*Used*: Secret Power ~ Air Cutter ~ [paralyzed]

*Team Other Zora*

*Zora*  @Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Illusion
*Health*: 15%
*Status*: WHY IS IT SO DARK IN HERE AND WHAT IS THIS THING ON MY HEAD; _+2 Attack, +2 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Copycat (Return) ~ Pursuit ~ Aerial Ace

*Arena Status*

 There's like a broken chair lying in the middle of the battle ring or something idk.
 There's also like an intact Lucky Egg chilling around on the floor.
 Two shattered glass bottles lie on the ground.
 A painting of a Furret lies on top of the heap of Zorua and Zubat near the wall.

*Damage and Energy*

Anya's Health: 71% - 4% (Return) - 5% (Pursuit) - 6% (Aerial Ace) = 56%
Zora's Health: 35% - 8% (Secret Power) - 13% (Air Cutter) = 15% (capped)

*Notes*

 Zora was not very happy, so her Return was only a base power 40.
 Air Cutter scored a critical hit.
 Anya was fully paralyzed on the third action.
 Sorry for the like... writing... I'm feeling even less inspired than usual right now. :(
 Post commands, etc.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 28, 2015)

you guys wake up I have already written and am actually so excited the post the next round in which 



Spoiler: shocking plot spoilers



Zora and Anya have A Moment


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Feb 28, 2015)

DUDE. MAN. I KEEP LIKE. FORGETTING WHERE I AM.

*Dude... ~ Where am I? ~ WHERE'S MY CAR?... Oh right... I don't have one... Aaw.. I made myself sad*


----------



## Zora of Termina (Feb 28, 2015)

What's a 'moment'.

*That's such an odd word ~ Like, what does it mean? ~ It's not a real unit of time so what is it?*


----------



## Eifie (Feb 28, 2015)

yay

*Round Ten*​
*Team Zora*

*Anya* 
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 56%
*Status*: Struggling to regain control of her limbs. Moderately paralyzed (14% chance of full paralysis). _+1 Attack, +2 Defense, -1 Speed_.

*Team Other Zora*

*Zora*  @Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Illusion
*Health*: 15%
*Status*: WHY IS IT SO DARK IN HERE AND WHAT IS THIS THING ON MY HEAD; _+2 Attack, +2 Special Attack_.

------------------------------​
As Eifie hurries to remove the evidence of the fallen Furret portrait and tack up a cheery poster of a dancing Swinub on the wall, Zora rolls clumsily onto the floor, dazed. WHY IS IT SO DARK IN HERE? HAS SHE FALLEN ASLEEP ALREADY?! SHE CAN'T FALL ASLEEP IN THE MIDDLE OF A BATTLE! THAT WOULD BE HORRIBLE! Eager to avoid such a situation, Zora attempts a mumble properly reminiscent of the kind of ramblings she'd make in her sleep, but then Anya's wing falls off her face so that she's suddenly bathed in light again. Oh. Meanwhile, Anya finds herself glued to the spot too severely to even open her mouth.

Blinking as she readjusts to the light, Zora glances over at Anya and blushes, thinking about how they were LYING ON TOP OF EACH OTHER just moments ago... Is it possible that Anya felt the spark, too?! Zora's got to try, so she shyly pads over to Anya and places a paw on her head, rolling her over so that they can gaze upon each other face-to-face. Suddenly self-conscious, Zora licks a forepaw and brushes it over the tuft of red fur on her forehead, then quickly gives the rest of her fur a once-over to try to look her best. Anya won't be able to resist _this_! ... And then she remembers that Anya can't see.

Not all hope is lost, though, apparently. Anya giggles and beats her wings slightly to get herself back aloft on even height with Zora. "You know..." she tells Zora, tilting her head. "You're... kind of cute, after all..."

Zora's instantly smitten, completely forgetting that there's no way Anya can actually see how she looks. After all, that compliment has got to come straight from the heart. And then Anya flaps over to her, and Zora holds her breath, and... Anya hits her across the face with her left wing. Man, that stings. Anya's pretty fierce. She likes that in a Zubat. It did hurt, though, so maybe it'd be good for Zora to express her dominance. She's totally exhausted and run ragged, but she clears her throat and makes her best effort to summon up a roar to strike fear into the hearts of the heavens themselves! Or something.

Tired as she is, though, it just kind of comes out sounding like "mrrrrewwwll" or something equally uninspiring. Man, Anya's not going to be impressed.

------------------------------​
*Team Zora*

*Anya* 
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 56%
*Status*: Amused by Zora's failure to unleash a mighty roar. Moderately paralyzed (12% chance of full paralysis). _+1 Attack, +2 Defense, -1 Speed_.
*Used*: [paralyzed] ~ Confide ~ Wing Attack

*Team Other Zora*

*Zora*  @Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Illusion
*Health*: 7%
*Status*: Abashed by her failure to unleash a mighty roar. _+2 Attack, +1 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Sleep Talk (failed) ~ Captivate (failed) ~ Roar (failed)

*Arena Status*

 There's like a broken chair lying in the middle of the battle ring or something idk.
 There's also like an intact Lucky Egg chilling around on the floor.
 Two shattered glass bottles lie on the ground.

*Damage and Energy*

Anya's Health: 56%
Zora's Health: 15% - 8% (Wing Attack) = 7%

*Notes*

 THANKS FOR THE NEAR-USELESS ROUND, YOU GUYS
 Post commands, etc.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Mar 1, 2015)

N-noooo, no you guys, don't- shit where's the spraybottle- I don't have a spraybottle. This'll have to do *more booze*

*You guys. ~ Stahp. ~ No, bad.*


----------



## Eifie (Mar 3, 2015)

I could like, actually give Bluberry Bat a DQ warning and wait until she posts, but I wrote this reffing days ago and want to close that window so I'm just gonna go ahead and post it. :p

*Round Eleven*​
*Team Zora*

*Anya* 
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 56%
*Status*: Amused by Zora's failure to unleash a mighty roar. Moderately paralyzed (12% chance of full paralysis). _+1 Attack, +2 Defense, -1 Speed_.

*Team Other Zora*

*Zora*  @Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Illusion
*Health*: 7%
*Status*: Abashed by her failure to unleash a mighty roar. _+2 Attack, +1 Special Attack_.

------------------------------​
Man, that failed roar was like, totally embarrassing, man. Zora's like, so embarrassed. She's gotta assert her dominance for real now. She looks up at Anya, chooses her words carefully, and bellows out: "YOU SLAP LIKE A WOOBAT!!!" Somebody flings a glass bottle straight past her and it shatters on the floor to emphasize her words.

Anya's having none of this shit, though. Swiftly summoning up several orbs of Fire-type energy, she pretends to watch them dance about her head for a few seconds (it seems like a good idea, for dramatic effect) before whipping them forward with a very dignified, Zubat-like sweep of her wings. The orbs rocket into Zora one after another, and the fox Pokémon goes skidding backward, all four paws falling out from under each other.

Zora's energy is nearly spent, and Anya's totally broken her heart, and MAN WHY HASN'T EIFIE GOTTEN HER ANOTHER DRINK FOR LIKE, TWO WHOLE ROUNDS?! THIS IS PREPOSTEROUS. You know, if she had more in her, she'd totally be able to go on for hours. It's all Eifie's fault. Zora gathers up all the energy she can to fling herself bodily forth at her opponent, unable to summon up the will to do anything but pummel Anya one last time with her little paws. She manages, entirely by accident, to snap Anya's wing backward at an awkward angle, and the Zubat screeches with pain.

That takes about all Zora's got left in her, however, and she contents herself by crumpling to the ground, shutting her eyes as she listens to Anya sing her to sleep.

_I GOT THE EYE OF THE TIIIGER, A FIIIGHTER

DANCING THROUGH THE FIIIIIRE

CAUSE IIII AM THE CHAAAAMPION

AND YOU'RE GONNA HEAR ME ROOOOOOOOOOAR_

She's totally rubbing it in. Bitch.

------------------------------​
*Team Zora*

*Anya* 
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 44%
*Status*: OOOH OH OH OH OH OOOOOOH, OOOH OH OH OH OH OOOOOOH
*Used*: Hidden Power (Fire) ~ Round

*Team Other Zora*

*Zora*  @Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Illusion
*Health*: 0%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Taunt ~ Aerial Ace

*Arena Status*

 There's like a broken chair lying in the middle of the battle ring or something idk.
 There's also like an intact Lucky Egg chilling around on the floor.
 Three shattered glass bottles lie on the ground.

*Damage and Energy*

Anya's Health: 56% - 12% (Aerial Ace) = 44%
Zora's Health: 7% - 6% (Hidden Power) - 6% (Round) = 0%

*Notes*

 Somebody threw a bottle at Zora the first action, but it missed.
 Anya's Hidden Power was Fire-type.
 Aerial Ace scored a critical hit. I think I actually wrote this before the new crit mechanics, and I want to keep things consistent for this battle anyway, and also like, it doesn't matter...

*Final Notes*

 Zora (of Termina) wins! She gets nothing. Anya gets nothing. As per ASB rules for when the commands don't matter.
 Zora (of Bluberry Bat) loses. They both also get nothing. Sorry.
 I get $5, though!
 I hope you two enjoyed the like, two good sentences I managed to churn out out of like a few hundred or so. Perhaps next time it will be three! I will strive for the best.


----------

